# Topics > Conversational AI > APIs (application programming interfaces) >  craft ai, AI engine providing a visual editor and simple APIs to automate mobile, web and IoT apps, MASA Group, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - MASA Group

Website - craft.ai

vimeo.com/user42407578

twitter.com/craft_ai

linkedin.com/company/craft-ai

medium.com/craft-ai

----------


## Airicist

Introducing craft ai
July 28, 2015




> We’re unveiling craft ai an AI engine providing a visual editor and simple APIs designed for developers to easily add contextual and personalized automation in mobile, web and IoT apps. Our goal is to enable any app, web or IoT service developer to add intelligent automation to their product. craft ai is the new evolution of a process we started years ago working on AI for games & simulations building successful products.

----------

